# COLD!!!



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Man, it's friggin' cold out! The truck wouldn't even start it was so cold, first time that's ever happened. Maybe it's time to invest in a block heater.

I wonder how the upland birds are faring right now with the weather? Last year there was a decent amount of sharptails in the NE, the most I've seen since I've been up here. I hope they're doing OK but have my doubts. What's the snow situation in the southern part of the state---is it enough that it will take out some pheasants?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't think that the snow should be a problem in the SE corner of the state, I have no idea what the western part looks like. I'd say there was about 6 inches or so that fell this last go around but it doesn't look like the snow should take out to many birds.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

OH and DAMN IT'S COLD OUT


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

In the Crosby and Fortuna areas birds and deer are struggling. Deer are stacked up in town in Fortuna and the Pheasants are thick on the highways.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

This _is_ the weather when people finally get their answer. "YES, IT IS COLD ENOUGH FOR ME." I hate that phrase, 'Cold 'nuff fer ya?'...

YES!

Here's Hot-totties to ya... :beer:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Hot ta-ta's to you too. :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

-42 here this morning...some farmer from Souris called the radio station this morning and reported -52!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

When you have a truck....you sure can be a popular guy when it gets cold! I already had to two one vehicle and jump 2 others. Of course, I'm the idiot who forgot gloves and a hat at home so I had to do it with nothing but a coat. :eyeroll:

Yes, it is TOO COLD!!!


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

day two of my truck not starting :eyeroll: . i am getting tired of the cold already.....

mark


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey Chris, Tell me you weren't wearing your tennis shoes again!! :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Naaaaaah. Doc's.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

What are ya gonna do when winter comes??? I heard all the pot holes froze up last night!!!!!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Well, my truck started today...just had to make sure I had everything shut off in it last night so the only thing the battery had to was crankin' the engine. Looking at the forecast is so-o-o depressing...it's not supposed to get any better anytime soon; I don't know how much of this I can handle. :eyeroll:


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

I hate to brag and make all you guys feel bad, but I have to anyways. While you're all freezing your giblets off up here I will be sitting on a beach in Jamaica on saturday. :lol:

I suppose I shouldn't be saying that too loud or someone might :sniper: me and try to take my ticket. Its going to be really tough on me because it is going to be 90° and I am going to be drinking rum all week long. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

someone please remove that post, please


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Yes it is cold. And yes I jumped jone's "Ford" twice in the sameday. Yeah Jones, get a block heater or a new truck. :lol:


----------

